# Ipad 3G + ipod touch + mywi + skype =facture tel moins cher?



## pv_bain (12 Septembre 2010)

bonjour a tous, 

voila, je cherche un moyen de reduire ma facture telephone (et d'assouvir mes pulsions de geek aussi  ) et j'ai pensé a cette solution parce que j'utilise tres rarement mon tel en deplacement mais beaucoup en fixe (la ou il y a en general un reseau wifi) et vers l'etranger :

1) acheter un ipad 3G (599&#8364 avec un petit forfait ipad (10&#8364;/mois) et un ipod touch (239&#8364

2) prendre un abonnement skype fixe+mobile France 400min/mois a l'année (482&#8364, un abonnement illimité europe (fixes uniquement) à l'année (82&#8364 avec numéro de tel skype a l'année (50&#8364 

3) activer Mywi sur l'ipad pour partager la connection 3G sur l'ipod touch quand j'ai pas de reseau wifi sous la main.

4) revendre et reprendre le nouveau modele d'ipod touch et d'ipad chaque année (revendre 130&#8364; l'ipod touch et 450&#8364; l'ipad) => l'ensemble peut donc (theoriquement et ce n'est que de la speculation) etre renouvelé chaque année pour 250&#8364;

total :

599+(10x12)+239+482+82+50= 1572&#8364; la premiere année ( c'est cher oui mais avec un ipad et un ipod touch tout de meme)

250+(10x12)+482+82+50= 984&#8364; pour les autres années avec un ipad et un ipod touch renouvellé tous les ans et quasiment un abonnement illimité france ( 6H30 mobiles+fixes) et europe (fixes seulement) 

vous en pensez quoi ?

est ce que c'est possible ?

merci d'avance de vos réponses

pv


----------



## MacJim (12 Septembre 2010)

Wow quelle solution compliquée !

L'abonnement skype te revient à environ 40&#8364; par mois (pour la France), ce qui est le montant de mon forfait iphone actuel. Certes, j'ai moins de temps de communication (1h30 + 1h30) mais après tu as toujours possibilité d'avoir plusieurs numéros illimités (avec orange notamment) si tu appelles souvent ceux ci. Et tu pourras toujours utiliser Skype pour appeler les utilisateurs de skype gratuitement. 

Et j'ai pas à sortir mon iPad du sac pour lancer mywii puis à me connecter à ce réseau pour téléphoner. Ni à me soucier du jailbreak de mon iPad pour l'utilisation de mon téléphone (la version actuelle d'iOs livrée avec l'iPad est la 3.2.2 et n'est pas jailbreakable). 

Une autre solution serait : un iphone avec forfait (200&#8364; + 40&#8364; par mois) + mywii sur iphone + ipad wifi (499&#8364 (connecté sur mywii sur iphone si besoin est). Tu pourras toujours avoir un compte skype pour compléter et tu n'auras pas besoin de la version 3G de l'iPad, ni de forfait spécifique. J'ai pas l'impression que cette solution soit plus cher que celle que tu proposes.

De plus, un "vrai" téléphone immédiatement disponible est toujours pratique en cas de "pépin".

Edit : En plus attention le premier forfait pour iPad à 10&#8364; par mois est limité à 250Mo de données par mois.


----------



## pv_bain (13 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Voici tout de suite ma question, comme ca, ceux qui veulent suivre la discussion peuvent lire mon roman, les autres peuvent juste répondre a LA question qui peut tout faire basculer  :

Est ce qu'en utilisant Mywi, l'operateur sera en mesure de savoir que j'utilise de la VoIP, sachant que c'est interdit ?

Maintenant développement  :

@Macjim :

Merci de ton point de vue, que je comprend partiellement seulement voilà pourquoi je proposait ca, selon ce site qui répertorie les offres iphones, 

http://www.simpliphone.fr/Comparatif-forfaits-iPhone/prix-avec-achat

Je ne vois pas d'offre iphone4 a 200&#8364; avec forfait a 40&#8364;... la meilleure offre (sur l'année) est l'offre bouygues evasio avec un iphone a 379&#8364; et un forfait a 33,9&#8364; par mois pour 1h de communications+1h apres 18h. soit 718&#8364; a l'année.

Si tu rajoutes un ipad wifi a 500&#8364; et un abonnement skype a 480&#8364; (je vais en avoir besoin parce qu'une heure de forfait mobile...) et l'illimité europe 82&#8364; (ca j'y tiens et je m'en sert)

718+500+480+82=1780&#8364; soit 208&#8364; de plus sur l'année (c'est le meilleur des cas)

Maintenant pour les autres années, l'ipad wifi devrait partir a 300&#8364; et un iphone se revend 250&#8364; au bout d'un an, il faudra en plus changer d'operateur, ce qui nous amène a choisir une offre qui sera peut etre moins avantageuse (mais ce sont des suppositions, je te l'accorde donc repartons sur une offre équivalente a 718&#8364;/an) :

(718-250)+(500-300)+480+82=1230 soit 246&#8364; de plus (notons que sur deux ans ca fait 450&#8364; de plus)

Maintenant mon problème actuel (et que je risque de rencontrer encore l'an prochain en poursuivant ton raisonnement) c'est que je quitte bouygues, donc impossibilité de reprendre bouygues, passons a la meilleure offre chez un concurent : orange zen iphone 1h + 3numéros oranges illimités (795&#8364;/année, et précision, je n'ai pas dans mes contacts fréquents d'abonné orange  )

795+500+480+82=1857 soit 285&#8364; de plus sur l'année (ca c'est le meilleur des cas, dans mon cas!)

et pour les autres années, on va dire que je repasse sur bouygues 

donc 285+246=531&#8364; de plus sur 2 ans.

Je comprends ton argument du pépin, j'y ai pensé aussi, mais le pépin, il arrive en général en déplacement, ou dans la pampa. l'ipad je pense pouvoir le prendre avec moi tout le temps dans mon sac, et surtout dans les situations a pépins

Donc en cas de pépin => ipad 3G+skype ipod, si l'ipad passe pas, alors l'iphone non plus!

Au pire si tu le sens vraiment pas, il doit bien y avoir un vieux nokia 3310 qui traine au fond d'un tiroir et tu t'achetes une mobicarte a 15&#8364;.

Autres aspects positifs :

Aucun engagement avec un opérateur (skype peut etre considerer comme un opérateur, ok, mais il a l'air plus souple et plus clair quand même)
Perdre un iphone = 700&#8364; neuf
Perdre un ipod touch = 239&#8364; neuf
Perdre un ipad = Perdre un ipad...

Inconvenient MAJEUR : 

Possibilité d'envoi mais pas de reception de SMS, sauf erreur de ma part, et encore, je verrai bien un moyen, mais il est trop compliqué a expliquer et je le developperai si je vois des retours, mais les sms moi je m'en tape.

Pour le jailbreak de l'ipad, un jour ou l'autre, il arrivera !

Je me suis balladé aujourd'hui dans paris avec free wifi et c'est impressionant le nombre de points d'acces wifi disponible.

C'est marrant aussi de voir a quel point le portable est entré dans nos vies, la majorité d'entre nous avons un accès wifi a la maison et au boulot (surement aussi chez les amis) mais on ne s'imagine meme pas faire le trajet boulot=>maison ( moyenne nationale 26km, ou 30min selon l'insee : http://www.journaldunet.com/management/repere/trajet-domicile-travail.shtml ) sans etre joignable alors que sur cette meme route il y a forcement des bouts ou on ne capte pas!  (ne parlons pas du train ou du metro) sans compter que répondre au volant, il y a mieux 

Et dire qu'on avait que des fixes et des cabines il y a 15 ans, comment faisait on ? (et dire qu'il y a des vieux cons qui parlent comme ça aussi  )

En fait ce qui m'inquiete le plus c'est d'abord ma question tout en haut de ce post, et ensuite c'est la limitation 250Mo comme tu dis, mais selon ce site (l'internaute) http://www.linternaute.com/hightech...esent-sur-tous-les-telephones-du-marche.shtml ,
un appel skype consomme a peu pres 1Mo la minute donc 250min par mois, ca me semble plus que raisonnable!

Aux autres visiteurs de passage, n'hesitez pas a me contredire, me répondre, casser mes arguments, mais essayez d'argumenter et avec bonne humeur comme Macjim 

Et merci de m'avoir lu

pv

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h56 ----------

Promotion de 20% sur les forfaits skype en payant pour un an jusqu'au 16 septembre

ce qui fait le forfait 400minutes a 386&#8364; l'année (32&#8364;/mois) => encore moins cher que ce que j'avais annoncé


----------



## MacJim (14 Septembre 2010)

Je comprends ton point de vue. Après tout, tout dépend de ton utilisation. Apres pour les differents prix sur l'annee, je te fais confiance. J'avais eu mon iphone 3GS chez orange avec 2400 points pour 170. Généralement quand il te reste moins d'un an d'engagement, il peuvent te donner les points qu'il manque pour le renouvellement je crois. 

En ce qui cincerne mon utilisation, je n'ai pas assez accès a des réseaux wifi pour ne compter que sur ça. C'est vrai qu'en fait je n'appelle, ni n'envoie de SMS toute la journée. Mais ça reste pratique pour retrouver qqn... Et j'aimerais pas devoir entrer mes identifiants pour me connecter a un neuf wifi par exemple pour pouvoir téléphoner. Quand je veux téléphoner, c'est maintenant, pas après plusieurs manipulations. 

C'est vrai aussi qu'on est tous devenu dependant du portable alors qu'on s'en passait très bien  mais c'est super pratique. C'est pour ça que je préfère avoir un iPhone et partager la connexion pour mon iPad et pas l'inverse. 

En fait ce serait bien si on pouvait se passer d'un abonnement voix chez l'opérateur, n'avoir qu'un forfait données et utiliser skype qui est bien moins cher au prix/mn voire gratuit entre utilisateurs skype.

Pour mywi, je ne crois pas que l'opérateur le voit et le facture mais il faudrait qu'on me le confirme.


----------



## pv_bain (14 Septembre 2010)

plus besoin de rentrer ses identifiants maintenant (en tout cas pour free wifi), tu peux les sauvegarder regarde ce lien :

http://goopple.fr/2009/06/17/iphone-0s-3-0-comment-utiliser-auto-login-avec-le-reseau-freewifi/

je n'ai pas encore essayé avec neuf.

(j'ai la chance d'avoir des identifiants neuf et free c'est vrai, grace a mon boulot (neuf) et chez moi (free))

j'ai écrit a la team qui developpe mywi pour avoir le renseignement mais toujours pas de réponse.

bon en attendant, j'ai pris un iphone avec le petit forfait zen finalement 

c'est surtout parce que j'ai essayé l'ipad, et je trouve que cette premiere version n'est pas encore top (pas très réactif surtout) mais a la prochaine version qui sort (l'an prochain et a la fin de mon engagement orange normalement) je fait le grand saut !

et puis skype aura j'espere encore un peu évolué et il y aura (peut etre) de nouvelles offres incluant une reception de sms ou l'illimité europe vers fixe ET mobile...


----------



## pv_bain (15 Septembre 2010)

Après test, ça ne marche effectivement pas avec neuf...

pas sympa les mecs, vive free ! vous allez en prendre une sévère j'espère quand ils vont arriver...


----------

